# 1950's Columbia Headset size



## fire_strom (Nov 4, 2013)

I have a Columbia built Goodyear and the headset is toast. I pulled it out and the cups were 33.3mm. the steer tube was 25.4mm OD and the ID was 22mm.

There could be a step on the bottom of the steer tube that bumps up the crown race size but I couldn't tell.

None of these number seem to match the numbers on the headsets I see for sale. The Old school BMX ones are closest but not that close.

Are my numbers off or am I stuck shimming or what. 

I tried searching the forum but didn't see an answer.





Thanks
Scott


----------



## fire_strom (Nov 4, 2013)

The bearing is marked 52.
Scott


----------



## fire_strom (Nov 13, 2013)

btt

Am I the only one in the world with a 33.3mm head tube ID?
Help please!
Scott


----------



## Honestherman (Nov 14, 2013)

Scott, Did they use mm in 1950 for stuff made in USA?

I have a problem too
Most of my steering stems off other bikes are 7/8
But I have one great fork that will only take 13/16. I want a two piece stem so I can put some cool bars on it. But NO Luck for me so far.


----------



## fire_strom (Nov 14, 2013)

I am pretty sure it would have been referred to in inches, 1.31 or 1 1/3 (close and easy, not exact.) I was using metric because that's what I see these days when referring to headset cups (but not steer tubes).

There are shims that go from 13/16 to 7/8.  Not sure if that would help.

GL!

Scott


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 14, 2013)

This is a standard headset. The only ones I'm aware of that were shimmed were the Monark Five/Four Bar bikes due to the 'collared' headtube. See link provided. V/r Shawn

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mint-Vintag...ultDomain_0&hash=item565d9b3a50#ht_649wt_1177


----------



## fire_strom (Nov 14, 2013)

I saw that listing, he is a great seller IME. 

The cups' ID's are almost a MM too small. That seems to loose. 1.28" (32.5mm) v. 1.3114" (33.3mm).

Is that within tolerance?

Thanks
Scott


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 14, 2013)

They should be fine. V/r Shawn


----------



## fire_strom (Nov 20, 2013)

I am still struggling with this. I have two Columbia frames now and both measure out to 33.3. Is there really no headset designed to fit? Bore it out to 1 1/8th (34mm) and use a 1 1/8 to 1" reducing headset?
 Come on, some body here must have solved this.

Please-
Scott


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 21, 2013)

The standard headset will fit. You are over thinking this. V/r Shawn


----------



## fire_strom (Dec 2, 2013)

Apparently you are under thinking it. Headset arrived today. Fits in neither frame. Cups are too small. 
Thanks. 
G


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 2, 2013)

Can you post a pic of the fork and head tubes you are talking about? I'm particularly interested to see where the head tube meets the crown. Is the the area you have a problem with? V/r Shawn


----------



## fire_strom (Dec 2, 2013)

The crown is fine, the issue is the OD of the bearing cups where they press into the head tube is too small.
G


----------



## Treephoto1969 (May 31, 2020)

Thanks fire_strom - I have a Columbia also from 1950. I'm having the same issue. I wonder how you solved this?


----------



## Treephoto1969 (May 31, 2020)

Here is my Columbia bike. Thanks to help.  I also have a new reproduction Monark threaded fork with 1" (25.4mm) thread diameter that I'm putting on this bike.  Can't seem to find a headset with tthe proper bearing cups. Standard 32.5mm old school BMX headsets do not fit the bearing cups are a tad bit too small. (see video).


----------



## Archie Sturmer (May 31, 2020)

On some of my bikes with 33mm head tubes, I use 33mm headsets, with a press fit. 
However, besides saving the older headsets that we may presume might fit, I cannot advise where to find new or old stock 33mm headsets. 

I have also used under size headsets as a temporary work around; that I later forget about. 
Some folks sell older headset cups, but it is hit or miss getting them to measure and state the interface dimension that matters. 

And then I have been priming and painting the insides of my head tubes and bottom brackets.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 1, 2020)

I have had this same issue somewhat but with 1 50s Columbia I do still have the OG headset cups as I was repainting the bike since it wasn't valuable in the state it was found. I can measure the cups when I go back to it. May be this Friday. If you're interested I can snap some pics and bring the cups too if you need'em.  Like @Archie Sturmer stated you can use slightly smaller cups without issues because once it's all buttoned up it's not moving around & if it does then you're being extremely hard on a vintage bike. You can also bulge out the neck of the cups some but I would look for a piece of galvanized pipe that does fit snug into the frame & grind/sand as needed to shim it. Cups wouldn't stop me; Especially if my bike was as complete as your pics appear


----------



## Treephoto1969 (Jun 2, 2020)

_I have had this same issue somewhat but with 1 50s Columbia I do still have the OG headset cups as I was repainting the bike since it wasn't valuable in the state it was found. I can measure the cups when I go back to it. May be this Friday. If you're interested I can snap some pics and bring the cups too if you need'em. _

Thank you - That could be very helpful. I do think I'm going to take a more modern 32.5mm standard press fit "old school BMX headset" and shim up the headset cups with some shim stock. My restored bikes are not for crazy riding. I cruise around on them, so no jumping or that sort of insanity. I realize the frame is 70 years old and i'm just 19 years younger than the frame at 51 years of age. I'm too old to do anything too crazy on a bike now, not worth getting hurt.

I've done quite a bit of work on this frame and invested a good amount of money into the bike - so yeah I'm not stopping until I get this bike rolling and riding. 

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 2, 2020)

Treephoto1969 said:


> _I have had this same issue somewhat but with 1 50s Columbia I do still have the OG headset cups as I was repainting the bike since it wasn't valuable in the state it was found. I can measure the cups when I go back to it. May be this Friday. If you're interested I can snap some pics and bring the cups too if you need'em. _
> 
> Thank you - That could be very helpful. I do think I'm going to take a more modern 32.5mm standard press fit "old school BMX headset" and shim up the headset cups with some shim stock. My restored bikes are not for crazy riding. I cruise around on them, so no jumping or that sort of insanity. I realize the frame is 70 years old and i'm just 19 years younger than the frame at 51 years of age. I'm too old to do anything too crazy on a bike now, not worth getting hurt.
> 
> ...



Never too old to do somethin' stupid but we do get wise enough not to intentionally anyways. Lol. I am glad the suggestions may help. I don't know a whole lot about these vintage bikes, I am learning as I go still and all but I try to help/be a problem solver


----------



## Chavez (Jun 2, 2020)

fire_strom said:


> I am still struggling with this. I have two Columbia frames now and both measure out to 33.3. Is there really no headset designed to fit? Bore it out to 1 1/8th (34mm) and use a 1 1/8 to 1" reducing headset?
> Come on, some body here must have solved this.
> 
> Please-
> Scott



I have been through this. You’re not crazy. As you already know, for a proper press fit things have to be the right size for your application. You’re measurements are the the only thing that matters here. Not what somebody thinks “should work”. Your idea about reaming it out to 33.9mm and using headset reducers to get it back down to a more standard size 1” is great. I came up with the same idea but never found a person that would touch it. Believe me I tried.
Other than that you will have to find a Columbia Headset that’s better than the one you have now or if you’re lucky NOS. Columbia size is Columbia size only.
Whatever you do don’t buy a current Wald headset. 
I got some Good used or NOS from Chestnut Hollow. 
I have a 61 Columbia Torpedo frame hanging at my shop. I have all the headset pieces cleaned, polished and ready to install. I’d be happy to take measurements for you to confirm what you’re looking for if that would help in any way.

Chavez


----------



## Treephoto1969 (Jun 2, 2020)

_
I have a 61 Columbia Torpedo frame hanging at my shop. I have all the headset pieces cleaned, polished and ready to install. I’d be happy to take measurements for you to confirm what you’re looking for if that would help in any way._

Thank you!  Sure Would love to see some cups I could use that fit. I'm looking cups that are about 33mm maybe a tad bigger - maybe 33.5mm. I'd be happy to buy them from you if they measure up.


----------



## Chavez (Jun 2, 2020)

Treephoto1969 said:


> _I have a 61 Columbia Torpedo frame hanging at my shop. I have all the headset pieces cleaned, polished and ready to install. I’d be happy to take measurements for you to confirm what you’re looking for if that would help in any way._
> 
> Thank you!  Sure Would love to see some cups I could use that fit. I'm looking cups that are about 33mm maybe a tad bigger - maybe 33.5mm. I'd be happy to buy them from you if they measure up.



Sorry, there’s a misunderstanding. Mine aren’t for sale. I was just trying to get the info out there for you and other cabe members. Just to document the measurements in other words. If it’s any use to anyone I would possibly take a few pics and document the head tube ID and the cup OD where they press into the frame.


----------



## Treephoto1969 (Jun 2, 2020)

Chavez said:


> Sorry, there’s a misunderstanding. Mine aren’t for sale. I was just trying to get the info out there for you and other cabe members. Just to document the measurements in other words. If it’s any use to anyone I would possibly take a few pics and document the head tube i.d. and the cup OD where they press into the frame.



No worries. Thanks!


----------

